# Off-Topic >  "What do you do with a Frozen Sailor?"

## Downeast Thunder

I'm experiencing serious "Cabin Fever" here in Maine. Can't wait for warmer weather to complete my sailboat build. Where is that SOB, Punxatawney Phil anyway? I want to have serious chat with that critter!

----------

